# Matze Koch spricht Klartext!



## gründler (19. Juli 2016)

Moin Moin

Seit einiger Zeit arbeitet Matze auch "enger" mit dem ANGLERVERBAND NDS zusammen.

Hier mal sein neustes Anliegen in form eines Videos.

https://www.facebook.com/Matze-Koch-Fanseite-186728311395573/

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch spricht Klartext!*

Leider peilt er das auch nicht mit dem rechtlichen bez. AFVIG in Bayern, aber sonst gute Propaganda!!

Dass auch die Printler langsam aufwachen, ist lobenswert!!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch spricht Klartext!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leider peilt er das auch nicht mit dem rechtlichen bez. AFVIG in Bayern



Wieso?


----------



## Angler9999 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch spricht Klartext!*

Er macht das genau richtig. Ein Verwirrspiel welcher Paragraph es sein könnte oder anderes Spielchen lässt er gezielt weg und spricht einfach nur "Tacheles"  Das versteht jeder kurz und knapp.

Meinen Daumen hat er dafür.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch spricht Klartext!*

Hallo



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leider peilt er das auch nicht mit dem rechtlichen bez. AFVIG in Bayern,



er peilt auch das rechtliche bezüglich Anfüttern nicht.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## großdorsch 1 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch spricht Klartext!*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was ist denn das rechtliche mit dem füttern....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Matze Koch spricht Klartext!*

Kommentar 1 auf Matzes FB Seite..echt köstlich, wie laut bellend einige nach dem Knochen schnappen.

Braver,treuer Verbandswachhund [emoji4] 

Mit Klauen und Zähnen Gesetze verteidigen,über deren (Blöd)Sinn sich die Mehrheit an die Stirn tippt


----------

